# Online Dating?



## Contused (May 19, 2020)

Take care…


----------



## GrantGrace (Mar 1, 2021)

nowadays, it became even more awkward to meet guys from dating apps with masks on. You can't be sure that underneath this mask is hiding someone handsome, lol. Last month I broke up with a man who seemed to be serious and successful, it turned out he is married and he just wanted to experience some new feelings. My heart is now broken, in the future, I won't search for anything on these online dating apps, it just doesn't make sense anymore. Now I'm trying to get over and comfort my mind with some nice movies https://breakupangels.com/tag/movies/ suggests to watch.
I just need time to revive and then I'll enjoy my single life of a 45-year-old


----------

